# Insurance Advice People!



## Dev316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forums, always visited, just never joined..

Anyway. I'm 19 years old and I'm just in LOVE with the Nissan Skyline GTR R34

Everyday I dream of driving one, but what in reality is the best offer I can get for a Skyline with an insurance company?

Ive been driving since I was 17 and I was driving before I passed my test (and I was insurreed for that too, learner driver so my dad can take me out to drive around)

I passed in January 2005 and this January coming up will be the 2nd year since I passed, but I did get insurred with my VW Polo in September 2004, a month after I turned 17.

Anyhow, anyone got tips how to get a cheap insurance on a Skyline, I aint really worried about saving up for a Skyline as I know I'd do basically save all the money I ever get from work for one, just the insurance I feel will rape me.:flame: 

Thanks for your time people!


----------



## par (Oct 8, 2006)

i very much doubt you will get insured


----------



## Dev316 (Oct 9, 2006)

I was hoping someone WOULDENT say that lol.

Bleh, I cant blame you bruv!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

If anyone would take you on, they would want £3k plus.


----------



## Dev316 (Oct 9, 2006)

lol...aint that bad I guess.

Was hoping to get a comment like yours Stan :bowdown1: 

Gotta remember that I got the option to pay monthly for the insurance and not in 1 whole lump sum...but I always have the habbit of paying off something and never having to think of the debt to pay every month.


----------



## par (Oct 8, 2006)

well is only one way to find out start phoning about mate


----------



## Dev316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeh your right, but when you phone up, they will ask for the engine sizes and the car licence plate numbers, etc,etc. I don't have any info on which car I'm going to buy at the moment.

Hopfully before christmas tho! :flame:


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

You won't get insured...

sorry mate, but thats the truth - Cheap UK Car insurance and home insurance quotes comparison from Confused.com.

Type in serious details (not what you would like to hear) and then watch all the "Insurer opted out" come up. 

Young men + jap cars = death and pay outs in Insurance companies eyes. I would realistically wait until your 23+ (even then expect to pay some hefty cash) to drive a Skyline R34.

The car alone would be £15k+ for a GTT and the GTR is around £32k+ (God knows how a teen gets that sort of cash). 

Dream cars are called dream cars because people dream about them. Only those truely dedicated and put everything they have got into their "rainy day" funds get them. Sorry....!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I found confused.com to be a waste of time though and I'm 26. Out of all their insurers, none of them would insure me even on a standard GTR33 but then I phoned around and got a modified GTR33 v-spec with about 460bhp for £730 fully comp and protected no claims.:bowdown1:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

Confused.com are a waste of time for Skylines. I'm over 35 6 years ncb and still got the 'insurer opted out' crap.

Have you thought about a 200sx as a compromise to get you started?


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

the only way you *may* do it is for a parent to go as the main driver and you as a named driver. but still then it should be 1000's. 

its daft as i am 19 on april 2 2007, and will have 2 years full licence on april 20 and hopefully 1 years no claims on april 20- if i dont crash by then. and admiral quoted me £1600 TPTT on a UK Toyota Supra 3.0 Twin Turbo!

but come to skylines and no one wants to know!


----------



## jonnysideways (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi who did you get the quote of 730 with cheers.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

jonnysideways said:


> Hi who did you get the quote of 730 with cheers.


That was from A-plan. Very helpful over the phone.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

i,m sorry to say you have no chance of insuring a r34gtr.even when your getting on a bit thay still dont like to insure them, then mention it,s modded in a big way, and your options for insurance has just been drasticly reduced.every one says A plan are cheap ,yes thay are but just look alittle deeper into the values thay want to pay out in the avent of a acident.take it from some one that owns one R34GTR high value, modded are very difficult to insure CORRECTLY :wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## par (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah am with a plan 2 was very good


----------

